

Pitch Day for Triangle Startup Factory S12 graduating class - mindcrime
http://wraltechwire.com/business/tech_wire/opinion/blogpost/11181053/

======
mgkimsal
I'm sorry I couldn't make it down to this today - was out of town earlier this
week and had too many catchup meetings today.

Any eyewitnesses care to share the highlights?

------
zz0733
ok

~~~
zz0733
www.duz.in 免费主机

